# Rent-a-Room



## Jayen4 (May 3, 2008)

O.K.  So I don't know if this is the right place to put this,but.......

 I'm thinking about renting out a room in my house,to help pay the mortgage. Anyone interested ??  I live between Wakefield,Pontefract and Barnsley.. (WF9 area).

 Failing that,does anyone know of any proper places / companies that list this sort of thing ??


----------



## keithy (May 3, 2008)

http://www.spareroom.co.uk/


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 3, 2008)

Why not do it yourself via Craigslist or Gumtree?


----------



## Jayen4 (May 4, 2008)

That Spareroom site looks good.   Is there a Gumtree that covers my area ?? Thought that was for London....

  Thanks anyway guys....


----------

